# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS

## viettu169

Có lẽ các bạn đã từng thắc mắc rằng những tên gọi của màn hình ASUS có nghĩa như thế nào khi nó chỉ toàn một hỗn hợp gồm chữ và số. Bản thân mình đã từng thắc mắc giống như vậy, và sau khi tìm được một bài trên diễn đàn ROG của ASUS, mình đã giải đáp được một phần thắc mắc vì vậy xin lưu lại đây cho mọi người dễ theo dõi.



​Mặc định, tên của màn hình của ASUS sẽ có dạng XX##?X-X trong đó X là chữ cái, # là số và dấu chấm hỏi (?) là cả chữ hoặc số.


- *(1)* Hai ký tự chữ đầu tiên: Series.
- *(2)* Hai ký tự số tiếp theo: Kích thước đường chéo (inch).
- *(3)* Ký tự thứ 5: Thường là mã số phát hành, từ 1 đến 9 sau đó là A đến Z (Thường thì ký tự lớn hơn thì là mẫu mới hơn hoặc "chất lượng").
- *(4)* Ký tự tiếp theo: Thường để biểu hiện cổng hỗ trợ (Xem chi tiết bên dưới nhé).
- *(5)* Ký tự cuối: (Chưa tìm ra [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ).


-------


*(1) Series:* Thường đại diện cho kiểu thiết kế.
VD: PG (Premium Gaming), PA (ProArt - Đã được canh màu lúc sản xuất), PB (ProBussiness), v.v...​

*(4) Cổng kết nối:*
*D* - D-sub
*T* - DVI
*H* - HDMI
*Q* - Displayport​



*(5) Ký tự cuối cùng:*
P: Vẫn chưa rõ, những sản phẩm dòng VS thường có.
CSM: Corporate Stable Model (ASUS cam kết thời gian sản xuất lâu hơn nhằm đảm bảo chất lượng cho sản phẩm). Chỉ có dòng VW mới có.
TAA: Lắp ráo ở Mỹ và được chính phủ Mỹ sử dụng.
HF: Vẫn chưa rõ.
W: Phiên bản màu trắng của một dòng sản phẩm nào đó.


​Chi tiết tại đây​Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS

----------


## nguyenha9889

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*

mới biết thông tin này luôn đó, like thớt luôn nghen

----------


## poscovn

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*

ở đây là bao gồm tất cả các ký hiệu luôn rồi hả thớt

----------


## samnguyen

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*

hình như thớt liệt kê thiếu em VR thì phải

----------


## phukatana

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*

biết thông tin này vậy đã biết thông tin về cái màn hình của mình chưa bác

----------


## teenhotvip

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*




> hình như thớt liệt kê thiếu em VR thì phải


VR là tên của nào nhỉ...............

----------


## khuongtrungkt1

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*

không liên quan nhưng cái màn hình trong bài của thớt là màn hình gì vậy

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*




> VR là tên của nào nhỉ...............


hình như là Value Gaming thì phải không chắc lắm

----------


## AllisOne-05

*Trả lời: Phân biệt một số model của màn hình ASUS*

dòng VR có giá bán bnhiu vậy các bác

----------

